# Cleaned up the Muscle Car Garage



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I got out the tooth brushes, paper towels, and other cleaning supplies and went to work on this garage dio I started over a year ago. I also added some more detail here and there. Lots of pics to enjoy !*







*We do complete high performance engine rebuilds !*



*Mount and balance tires and wheels of all sizes !*



*Complete battery charging station !*



*Tires new and used galore !*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* A few more pics !*


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like the real thing! Nice details.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Fantastic! But needs more oily rags and drain pans!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

You cleaned it up too much! Even the cleanest garage has some grease and oil staing on the floor!


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it's awesome.


----------



## Camaro Marty1 (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool ,really awesome Steve.


----------

